
Boeing's 737 Max Software Outsourced to $9-an-Hour Engineers - 2a0c40
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/boeings-737-max-software-outsourced-204657048.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20309052](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20309052)

------
option_greek
If $9 per hour is the problem, may be going with $500 per hour lawyers would
be better ?

Price is not always a good proxy for quality.

~~~
iscrewyou
It doesn’t bode well for Boeing if this is the case though. Many reports show
them trying to cut corners. Hiring $9/hour engineers can’t be good for them.
Not saying these engineers aren’t good. But there’s a reason they are getting
paid that low.

------
relan
Financial management has received a big bonus for optimizing processes and
saving budget.

------
moltar
Next thing we’ll learn is that the entertainment system is actually just a
WordPress theme.

